# I will miss you little gray cat



## Kimmyboo (Dec 29, 2003)

You were such a good girl Greybee. I'm sorry you had to get sick. I know you aren't suffering now and I will always remember you. You were such a cute little bear. I hope you have fun up in kitty heaven and make new friends. Fattybear, PuffBall and Circus Kitty will all miss you. I love you Greybee Baby!!!!


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss...  But you are right Greybee is in a better place... My thoughts and prayers are with you...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I know the pain is very hard to take right now. You'll never forget Greybee, but you will gradually get used to the pain. What is so reassuring is knowing that God loves His little creatures. He is surrounded by love now and I believe you will see him again. Bless your heart and give you peace of mind. Greybee is in good hands.


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

So sorry about your loss of your cat. At least she's not sick anymore, though I know you are grieving her death.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

May Greybee rest in peace


----------

